# Paint Schemes



## pn6 (Feb 13, 2015)

I happened on this set of "Geeps" back in Dec 2014 doing some switching south of the San Bernardino yards and found it interesting that not everything is repainted by now! The Warbonnet GP60Ms are still a favorite!!!


----------

